# Stepmania!



## RainbowBoy (Jan 24, 2010)

Yea....
I suck 




Anyone else play?
Post videos here. Post your scores here.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess you've never heard of Michael Gottlieb or seen his avatar?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 24, 2010)

Heh. I do play, and I'm pretty decent at it, although my speed is nowhere near that of the top players. I don't have any recent decent videos, but I'll try to make one sometime.

Here's a video that's roughly a year old:


----------



## Edward (Jan 24, 2010)

I play, though I suck (for now). I'll post a video soon showing the best score I can currently get.


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Jan 24, 2010)

@RainbowBoy Wow, this is great haha. I'm glad you made this thread. 

Music games were my main hobby right before speedcubing came, and I recently have started playing stepmania to bring back the good old memories from 1998-2000. I got a simfile pack containing all the old mixes, starting from 1st mix lol.

I don't really have any stepmania videos, though I might make one soon when I find the time.

I do have videos from other music games on youtube, though they have really bad quality.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 24, 2010)

I sometimes play DDR, does that count?


----------



## flee135 (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, I just realized I haven't played for a while. I started playing SM around August 16th during US Nationals, but before that I had been playing FFR, and DDR before that. I was never really serious about this though. Here's a video back from October. I just picked two easy songs that I knew I wouldn't embarrass myself with, although I still failed in the middle there. I guess the last minute or so in the video was decent. I haven't really played much since making this video.


----------



## Stini (Jan 24, 2010)

I used to play StepMania a couple years ago. My results weren't particularly good, I only managed to AAA some of the easiest 10-footers and I had a hard time to keep up with the speed on 180+ BPM songs (1/16th stream). I guess my best results that I can think of now were Emerald Sword AA, Quasar full combo (1 great), Illumination of the Sky A, Halloween full combo (10-20 greats).

Unfortunately my keyboard lags too much now, so I can't really play. Btw I have noticed that playing StepMania improves your cubing times to some degree and it's especially good for warming up.


----------



## Meep (Jan 24, 2010)

I used to play this a lot =( I was an indexer but was able to do Quasar on 1.3x and a bunch of other stuff


----------



## brunson (Jan 24, 2010)

Keyboard doesn't count.


----------



## shelley (Jan 24, 2010)

brunson said:


> Keyboard doesn't count.



Don't know about that.. there exist (courses? tracks? levels?) that are impossible to do with feet and have to be done with keyboard.


----------



## Dene (Jan 24, 2010)

lmao watching qq doing that. He's insane.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 24, 2010)

Its hard goin indexed 
Though i think I'm doin alright with one hand  I am addicted to this game so much now. 

I also play other music games. DJ Max on my PSP and O2Mania


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have no idea how anywhere near this score is even possible, I bet if I went on it, I would probably get like 20% of the note key thingies...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 24, 2010)

I play every once in a while...


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 24, 2010)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I play every once in a while...



Castles in the sky. 
An easy song but I suck so yea.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 25, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Heh. I do play, and I'm pretty decent at it, although my speed is nowhere near that of the top players. I don't have any recent decent videos, but I'll try to make one sometime.
> 
> Here's a video that's roughly a year old:



wow, you're almost as good as my brother

he haven't played for a while now, university is busy 



as for me, i'd probably only get a B or C on that song. maybe A if i practive for about a month. i haven't played for 2 years now xD


----------



## maggot (Jan 25, 2010)

i play iidx and popn.. they are much difficult than this. im pretty good. play about 8 year


----------



## qqwref (Jan 25, 2010)

brunson said:


> Keyboard doesn't count.



Keyboard playing is the whole point of competitive SM, though, so I don't think your joke is very funny ("lolol I used to take all the stickers off"). The idea is to get the best scores you can regardless of how you hit the buttons (as long as you do it legitimately). Limiting yourself to playing with feet is different thing entirely, which is I guess similar to OH.


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2010)

I forgot I still had this video on my channel. I'm better now, but this is something from like a week or 2 ago.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> I forgot I still had this video on my channel. I'm better now, but this is something from like a week or 2 ago.



After seeing these other videos that looks easy.


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot I still had this video on my channel. I'm better now, but this is something from like a week or 2 ago.
> ...



Did I mention I suck?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 25, 2010)

Dn't compare yourself too much to me  I've been playing for like two years and stepmania (and FFR) has been pretty much my 2nd hobby for a while now.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Not _that_ bad...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a friend who's AMAZING at DDR with feet, I wonder if he's tried this.


----------



## Edward (Mar 16, 2010)

Getting better. Any tips for those huge complicated streams qqwerf?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0akZGJPFuI


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, I strongly recommend switching to a Note type noteskin (that is, one which assigns note colors based on rhythms). It makes reading patterns many times easier, and it'll take a bit of time to get used to but I think it's more than worth it in the long run. It might also make reading easier to edit the arrows to be a bit less flashy, but you don't have to do that. It's also worth mentioning that many experienced players nowadays use circles instead of arrows (it's called Orbular) or thin wide rectangles (Notebar) for improved reading, but that's just a matter of preference.

I'd suggest switching to a Cmod too (for that song you used 176 x 3 = C528, so I'd pick something close to that to start), but of course you don't have to. It's a lot more convenient since you don't have to change it between songs (notes go at the same speed no matter what), but a small number of people consider it cheating. Most good players seem to use something around C700 to C800.


----------



## Edward (Mar 16, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Well, I strongly recommend switching to a Note type noteskin (that is, one which assigns note colors based on rhythms). It makes reading patterns many times easier, and it'll take a bit of time to get used to but I think it's more than worth it in the long run. It might also make reading easier to edit the arrows to be a bit less flashy, but you don't have to do that. It's also worth mentioning that many experienced players nowadays use circles instead of arrows (it's called Orbular) or thin wide rectangles (Notebar) for improved reading, but that's just a matter of preference.
> 
> I'd suggest switching to a Cmod too (for that song you used 176 x 3 = C528, so I'd pick something close to that to start), but of course you don't have to. It's a lot more convenient since you don't have to change it between songs (notes go at the same speed no matter what), but a small number of people consider it cheating. Most good players seem to use something around C700 to C800.



 Whoa, that's a lot of stepmania jargon. Ok so, switch to "orbular", Use the Cmod settings, and use a note type noteskin? Got it. Thanks for the help .


----------



## Diniz (Mar 16, 2010)

There is any way to change the notes from rising to falling?
Iam to used to o2jam style... lol


----------



## Rosette (Mar 16, 2010)

I can AA strangeprogram and once in a lifetime...

wonder if i can still do it...

LOL I probably can't

I also AAed B.B.Evolution 

and of course i'm talking about my fingers

NOT without my feet


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Mar 16, 2010)

Diniz said:


> There is any way to change the notes from rising to falling?
> Iam to used to o2jam style... lol



Yes, o2jam style is definitely better. I kinda miss that game :<
I think servers worldwide have shut down last year, including ours here in the Philippines. 

When you select a song, hold enter to unlock the options menu. then switch the scroll to reverse.


Btw, I have a question too. How do you center the scroll? like qqwref's scroll.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2010)

Edward said:


> Whoa, that's a lot of stepmania jargon. Ok so, switch to "orbular", Use the Cmod settings, and use a note type noteskin? Got it. Thanks for the help .



Yeah, sorry, lol. Links: installing custom Cmods; orbular for stepmania v3.9 (this is a note type noteskin already, btw).



Toire-Dakku said:


> Btw, I have a question too. How do you center the scroll? like qqwref's scroll.



options -> gameplay options -> solo singles (turn on)


----------



## mazei (Mar 16, 2010)

Some simple songs. I got a lot more I wanna do/upload.

Go check out lawliet13600 or more commonly known as Eden Lau(fellow Malaysian cuber). He is the reason I got back into stepmania. Damn him...


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 16, 2010)

lol
Good job Edward for bumping Stepmania back in XD


----------



## mazei (Mar 16, 2010)

One of my fav vids by Eden because of that miss in the middle. I've watched him FC this. Oh, and this is him after months of no practice and according to him way out of his prime.


----------



## Edward (Mar 16, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, that's a lot of stepmania jargon. Ok so, switch to "orbular", Use the Cmod settings, and use a note type noteskin? Got it. Thanks for the help .
> ...


Thanks. Found Orbulars through google. Couldn't find Cmod stuff.
I can't wait to be a pro :3.


----------



## mazei (Mar 16, 2010)

Edward, I really doubt that you would need all those stuff. I like stepmania the way it is. As for pauses, its just not fun without having to face the bpm changes and the freezes.

And as qq said, its not necessary and its just a matter of preference.

As for turning pro, good luck!! I'm happy to be able to play a lot of the songs I want to, minus a few(ones that are really humanly impossible or I'm just not there yet).


----------



## Edward (Mar 16, 2010)

mazei said:


> Edward, I really doubt that you would need all those stuff. I like stepmania the way it is. As for pauses,* its just not fun without having to face the bpm changes and the freezes.*
> 
> And as qq said, its not necessary and its just a matter of preference.
> 
> As for turning pro, good luck!! I'm happy to be able to play a lot of the songs I want to, minus a few(ones that are really humanly impossible or I'm just not there yet).



I don't think it affects those. If that was the case the notes would be off sync with the music later on.
And I really like the way Orbular looks :3
Thanks for the GL


----------



## mazei (Mar 16, 2010)

If you use Cmod speed, then the bpm would be the same throughout the song, basically bypassing freezes and bpm changes. Like in my Nyandaful! video, there is a freeze. If I used Cmod speed, that freeze would not be there.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, Cmods remove all the BPM changes and freezes. They also get rid of something called "negative BPM tricks", which is used by some stepfile artists because it pretty much jumps forward in the file, and you can do some really neat effects with that.

The thing is, though, some files have those on purpose, though, and some don't - just because a file has BPM changes doesn't imply that it was meant to be played with an xmod. There's recently been a surge in the community of making hyper-accurate files, where each note is exactly synced to the music (music that isn't by any means a constant BPM!) and this means that there are a lot of files out there that are actually designed only for Cmod playing. If you used an xmod you'd get a small BPM change every few notes, an experience which was not intended by the file creator. It's definitely a personal choice as to whether to use Cmod or xmod, but just be aware that neither is perfect for all situations and that using Cmod all the time is a bit less work than using xmod all the time.


----------



## mazei (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey qq, where do you get nice simfiles. So far the only good ones I find are from Otaku's Dream


----------



## Rosette (Mar 17, 2010)

YES!!!

Soldiers of the Wasteland 

Challenge AAed =P

EDIT: NICE!!!! STRANGEPROGRAM AAed too!!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 17, 2010)

mazei said:


> Hey qq, where do you get nice simfiles. So far the only good ones I find are from Otaku's Dream



I generally download packs that people (in the Stepmania community) say are good and/or play a lot. I don't know about your skill level but I would recommend the original Keyboard Mega Pack (KBMP) (the easiest pack in this list), the ODI packs, the Rebound Vibrajacking Packs, and the Hard Song Megapacks (HSMP). The Xoon packs are also fun but can be a bit overtechnical. If you're part of a Stepmania community or play on Stepmania Online a lot you'll quickly get a sense of what packs most people have. Most of these packs vary a lot in difficulty/quality though, and few people play every song in every pack they own.

A huge number of packs can be found at http://bluexoon.com/ - go to stepmania -> songs in the menu. Some links might not work. Generally almost everything can be found with a bit of Googling, but if there's anything specific you can't find I can help with that.

I need to go make a Stepmania video, maybe after I return home I will  There are some cool songs I want to film.


----------



## mazei (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks qq!!

As for my skill level, well there were two videos I posted and those I find easily FC-able but gives a slight challenge. Songs in the Ilonaya's 76-100 songs are what I usually play. If you have that pack, yeah, you should get an idea.

Me too, I'm gonna go make vids. School break now!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 17, 2010)

mazei said:


> As for my skill level, well there were two videos I posted and those I find easily FC-able but gives a slight challenge. Songs in the Ilonaya's 76-100 songs are what I usually play. If you have that pack, yeah, you should get an idea.



Nope, don't have the pack and haven't ever heard of it, but the songs look pretty easy by my standards. Try the KBMP and see what grades you get on those songs.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 17, 2010)

This game looks very unforgiving... and fun.


----------



## mazei (Mar 17, 2010)

qqwref said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > As for my skill level, well there were two videos I posted and those I find easily FC-able but gives a slight challenge. Songs in the Ilonaya's 76-100 songs are what I usually play. If you have that pack, yeah, you should get an idea.
> ...



Well there are tougher ones. Like the Border of Life song I would usually use it for warm up since I really like the song and I like the flow of notes.

So far I'm getting AA on ones that I tried, like MAX 300 was almost full combo(1 good) on my first run and A was also almost full combo(1 good again...) first run.


----------



## Diniz (Mar 28, 2010)

[youtubehd]PUi2o-bq0VA[/youtubehd]



> C600, Reverse, Note, Challenge
> 
> 90877274
> 524 Marvelous
> ...



Pretty good for me, my second time above 9 million.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 8, 2010)

Diniz said:


> [youtubehd]PUi2o-bq0VA[/youtubehd]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!! *jaws open*
Please help me improve . Tips?!


----------



## mazei (Apr 9, 2010)

Tests over! Stepmania videos to come.


----------



## mazei (Apr 10, 2010)

One of many more. Bad run on the song...


----------



## Diniz (Apr 10, 2010)

Not that bad Mazei! There is a good song, i might download it

My second best score on Real Force:
[youtubehd]T-0r_YABrB4[/youtubehd]



> C600, Inverse, Notes, Heavy 336 Marvelous 151 Perfect 58 Great 1 Good 2 Boo 2 Miss 185 OK 91558833 SCORE


----------



## mazei (Apr 10, 2010)

Nah, it was crap. That song is a song I should be FC-ing...sigh.

That song is in one of Tweety's simfile group. I forgot which one specifically but I would guess its the last one.

Nice one Diniz. I'd like to see that with a better camera angle to see the chart more clearly though but oh well, good enough.


----------



## mazei (Apr 16, 2010)

Well the score is bad, I kinda like the 1 good, 1 bad and 1 miss thing.






I rarely play this song. There was some major lag issues towards the end caused by fraps.


----------



## Diniz (Dec 29, 2010)

[youtubehd]tadlK_0apkU[/youtubehd]


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 30, 2010)

For those of you who like StepMania, here's another game to consider: JamLegend.

It's like Guitar Hero on your keyboard.
Use the numbers 1-5 on your keyboard to play.
It's pretty cool.


----------



## PowerCuber (Dec 30, 2010)

Erm... Anyone play DDR? I'm kinda good at that...


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone reccomend any good streaming packs with good tunes around the 9-10-11 foot range? I have Keyboard Collaboration 1 & 2, and StepMix 1....


----------



## maggot (Dec 30, 2010)

i know im going to be flamed, but i play iidx, popn... i find 4 lines to be too easy (except for stupid stuff like jackhammers or crazy trills) playing stepmania doubles ( 8 lines) much better challenge, but the layout of this mode of play is too large and bulky. 
if you guys like stepmania, check out o2jam simulators, djmax simulators, iidx simulators, or popn simulators. if you have playstation 2, iidx and popn games were released in japan (as well as some easier unchallenging versions for US people) and they are still being made to this day. 16 versions of iidx and i think 17 versions of popn? iidx is 7 lines with a scratch (so 8 lines) and popn is 9 lines. o2jam is 7 lines and used to be an MMO which had its server shut down.


----------



## Logan (Dec 30, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> For those of you who like StepMania, here's another game to consider: JamLegend.
> 
> It's like Guitar Hero on your keyboard.
> Use the numbers 1-5 on your keyboard to play.
> It's pretty cool.


 
Thanks, Ranzha, for just taking up 3 hours of my time.

EDIT: >5 hours... so addicting!


----------



## goatseforever (Dec 30, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> Anyone reccomend any good streaming packs with good tunes around the 9-10-11 foot range? I have Keyboard Collaboration 1 & 2, and StepMix 1....


 
http://houkouonchi.net:8080/packs/

I'd get these:
community_keyboard_megapack_v1.tar.bz2
community_keyboard_megapack_v2.tar.bz2
kbmp.tar.bz2
puritanical_penis_pack.zip
long version mix extras.rar
xclusive_mega.tar.bz2

Avoid all the SS mixes they suck balls.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

Band Master. You need to sign up. It's like o2jam without the spacebar. 
Sign up here below:
http://www.bandmaster.com.ph/


----------



## Diniz (Apr 17, 2011)

Real force in another angle!
[youtubehd]IugD16-6sZ4[/youtubehd]


----------



## Edward (Apr 17, 2011)

It looks like it's from Railgun, but i've never heard that song ;-;

Oh and your playing: Amazing stuff. 

I just got back in to stepmania
What keys do you guys reccomend? I'm playing spread right now but something still feels wrong. I think it's the keys I'm using. (AS and num4 num5)


----------



## Diniz (Apr 17, 2011)

I use s f j l (former O2jam player that used s d f space j k l =P)


----------



## qqwref (Apr 17, 2011)

Index and ring fingers? That's a little odd, but hey, if it works...

I should make a more recent SM video. Just keep being lazy.


----------



## Edward (Apr 17, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Index and ring fingers? That's a little odd, but hey, if it works...
> 
> I should make a more recent SM video. Just keep being lazy.


 
I think he uses index and middle, just spread apart


I've switched to AS KL :T 
I like it, it feels good


----------



## Diniz (Apr 17, 2011)

Edward said:


> I think he uses index and middle, just spread apart
> 
> 
> I've switched to AS KL :T
> I like it, it feels good



Nah i really use ring and index haha


----------



## Edward (Apr 17, 2011)

Diniz said:


> Nah i really use ring and index haha


 
;x
How do you achieve speed with that


----------



## Diniz (Apr 17, 2011)

Edward said:


> ;x
> How do you achieve speed with that


Idk, maybe because i was used to play with index middle and ring for o2jam..


----------



## Kynit (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't think index/ring would be much slower than index/middle for me, and I can stream around 180bpm pretty comfortably. The only problem would be one-handed trills.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 18, 2011)

Index/ring isn't actually as bad as I expected - kinda fun, if a bit awkward for me. (I used ad k;.) Here's a score I got with it, after a few songs:


----------



## Diniz (Apr 18, 2011)

lololol c800 wtf


----------



## Diniz (Jun 12, 2011)

C700, Reverse






I tried to play C800 like qqwerf, but its still hard to me =/


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 12, 2011)

FFR replay (FC) of The Games We Played, Part 1

http://ranzhasdump.webs.com/

Stupid one boo. Not a true FC, but I still got the combo.

I use fghj.


----------



## Owen (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't have enough fingers for this game.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 13, 2011)

How do you have enough fingers to cube then?


----------



## Diniz (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 15, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Well, I strongly recommend switching to a Note type noteskin (that is, one which assigns note colors based on rhythms). It makes reading patterns many times easier, and it'll take a bit of time to get used to but I think it's more than worth it in the long run. It might also make reading easier to edit the arrows to be a bit less flashy, but you don't have to do that. It's also worth mentioning that many experienced players nowadays use circles instead of arrows (it's called Orbular) or thin wide rectangles (Notebar) for improved reading, but that's just a matter of preference.
> 
> I'd suggest switching to a Cmod too (for that song you used 176 x 3 = C528, so I'd pick something close to that to start), but of course you don't have to. It's a lot more convenient since you don't have to change it between songs (notes go at the same speed no matter what), but a small number of people consider it cheating. Most good players seem to use something around C700 to C800.


 Hey

This is a bit late of a post for this thread, but my girlfriend and I have recently gotten into SM, and I'd like to readdress these tips.

Right now I seem to be getting Cs on 8s, (not that good).
I use CMOD 250 right now - is something much higher really so recommended? What are the advantages?
What's the difference between CMODs and doing kx?

As far as note type noteskins are concerned, is this automatically implemented in SM5? I have that now, and the arrows seem to be colored in relation to the note type (red fourth notes, blue eighth notes, etc).
If this isn't right, how can I go about fixing this? Or should I stick to SM3.9 and look into tutorials specifically for that?

Also, how can I switch to these Orbular or Notebar replacements for arrows?

Thanks,
statue


Note - as keys, I use qs lp
I assume this is alright?


----------



## flee135 (Nov 15, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Hey
> 
> This is a bit late of a post for this thread, but my girlfriend and I have recently gotten into SM, and I'd like to readdress these tips.
> 
> ...


From my experience, higher Cmods are useful when you have a ton of arrows that are crowded together. It helps spread them apart and makes it easier to read. Also, I find that on lower speeds, it's harder for me to hit the arrows accurately, so I guess if you can read higher speeds without a problem, your accuracy should go up.

Cmods basically keep the speed of the arrows at a constant speed. If you do a song that's 1000 BPM vs a song that's 60 BPM, the arrows will still appear to move the same speed if you use a Cmod. If you use a multiplier, the 1000 BPM song will have arrows going really fast, whereas the 60 BPM will have slow arrows. Also, if there's speed changes on a song, you won't see a change in the speed of the arrows to match the speed change if you use a Cmod. The space between the arrows are just adjusted accordingly.

Noteskins can be downloaded, like here: http://stepmaniathings.com/downloads/noteskins.html
Basically you move the folder with the downloaded noteskin into noteskin folder in the stepmania program folder. It should automatically load in-game and you can change between noteskins. I'm not sure where good places to download them are though.


----------



## timeless (Nov 16, 2011)

anyone know where to get a cheap matt thats responsive for ps2 or comp?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Right now I seem to be getting Cs on 8s, (not that good).
> I use CMOD 250 right now - is something much higher really so recommended? What are the advantages?


As you get better at the game (if you keep at it) you'll start to play more and more hard and dense charts. Higher cmods make it much easier to read dense sections. They also improve your accuracy by making it easier to see exactly when to hit a note. I really suggest learning to visually read the note locations rather than trying to hit by ear based on the song, because charts will not always be completely based off of the song's basic beat, and may also not be perfectly on sync.



StachuK1992 said:


> What's the difference between CMODs and doing kx?


With a Cmod, you get the same scroll speed no matter what - however fast the song is, or even if the BPM changes during it, you will get the same scroll speed. With an xmod, if you want a certain scroll speed on a constant-BPM song you will have to select the right one, and if you have a song with BPM changes you will just have to read on multiple different speeds.



StachuK1992 said:


> I have that now, and the arrows seem to be colored in relation to the note type (red fourth notes, blue eighth notes, etc).


Yeah, that's good.



StachuK1992 said:


> Also, how can I switch to these Orbular or Notebar replacements for arrows?


There are some popular noteskins at http://www.staiain.net/StepMania/smwiki/index.php/Noteskins. I don't think they will all work on SM5 though. It looks like Orbular does, at least.



StachuK1992 said:


> Note - as keys, I use qs lp
> I assume this is alright?


Yep, it's fine, as long as it's comfortable for you.


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2011)

Am I the only one that still prefers 3.9 to any of the new releases?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2011)

I still use 3.9


----------



## Edward (Dec 26, 2011)

lol I should really practice more.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey Ed, I was doing this today too! =O





Needs less nub.
I use ERIO


----------



## Noob at Cube (Dec 26, 2011)

I haven't played this in ages so I am sucking pretty bad at the moment 

Does anybody know if it's possible to disable the autoplay timer?


----------



## Ranzha (May 31, 2012)

Bump.

It seems I play FFR considerably better than StepMania.





Mephisto Waltz (12)
1044185 points
1321 | 408 | 53 | 60 | 94
223 combo.

Does anyone have any tips for me? I use ERIO with 1.5 or 1.7 speed.


----------

